# High mortality rate



## SavannahLeigh (May 12, 2017)

Hay Y'all 

My New Zealand Doe (Dismal Forebodings is her name... Hope That didn't jinx her ) Gave birth to 16 kits a few days ago. About half of the litter is dead and another 3 look they're on their way out. This morning i found 3 dead in the bottom, rotten, even though I cleaned out and bleached the whole box the day last evening. Dismals nipples are looking a little sore and some were bleeding a little bit this morning as well... My question is: Is this death rate to be expected? I know 16 is a LOT, but for only 5 to survive? Also, what could have made the babies rot so fast?
I should also add that the next box is a big plastic box, and the nesting materials are towels, and fur. Dismal is not a first time mom either. She's a good breeder with reasonable litter sizes (Though, the last one was a funny story )

Thanks!!
Savannah <3


----------



## Latestarter (May 12, 2017)

Sorry you lost so many, but that's a LOT of babies from a rabbit. I'm sure it would have caused all to be smaller/weaker than had she only had to develop 1/2 that number. I'll tag a few rabbit folks who might be able to comment:

@Pastor Dave @samssimonsays @Bunnylady @Hens and Roos @mygoldendoe @DutchBunny03 and there are quite a few more I just can't recall... Good luck with the remaining 5.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 13, 2017)

The towel could have been the cause for how fast they rotted. It will hold moisture. And the plastic doesn't allow the moisture to go anywhere. I used wooden boxes with pine shavings and hay and never had an issue. I tried plastic and started getting damp kits and respiratory issues as well as icky butts. 

Here's what concerns me. You said her nipples are bleeding and sore. 
How old is she? Are they hot to the touch? I'm wondering if she has an infection or something.... And that would cause her not to want to feed them if they latch to her sore ones which would cause them to starve.


----------



## mygoldendoe (May 13, 2017)

Wow that's a lot of babies. Her stretching nutrients to that many while pregnant could make them not be as developed on the inside.
The moisture is an issue with plastic bc it can't breath and dry out as good as wood ones. Towels that aren't in something that breaths (to dry out on its own) will keep moisture and the fur just insulates and worsens the problem into a wet heat. Turns it into breding ground for bacteria and the like.
If you got some plantain, chickweed and dandelion please feed to your momma rabbit. (If you don't spray weed and bug killer anyway, or else pick somewhere that doesn't spray bc otherwise it's compromised)  The dandilion and chickweedand are huge vitamin powerhouse medicinal plants and the plantain is great for inflammation, colds, antibacterial just super good. (I eat them all myself especially plantain when I have sinus issues and clears up real quick) if you have any Shepard's purse I'd give that to her too bc it's really good to heal pregnancy related bleeding and internal issues (even for humans too) it's loaded with vitamin k and others; just super good to help her bounce back. Especially after having so many she's probably running thin on nutrients plus using what little remaining for milk. These could help her clear up and fight whatever issues her nipples are going through from the inside. Keeping her cage and nest dry will help her nipples to heal from the outside.
Once her nipples issues clear up you can help her milk supply, I give my rabbit sow thistle and fennel she brought 12 of 13 babies up to weaning age. (One of her babies was born a super tiny with lil hope but it lived longer than I thought it would) but I wouldn't give those two until her nipples issue is fixed bc u don't want her to get mastitis. Iv had it myself and believe me you don't want her having it.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (May 14, 2017)

It is not at all surprising that so many died. A rabbit only has 8 nipples. Your doe was feeding twice as many kits as her body is designed to feed. NZs are notorious for having HUGE litters, which in a way is good, because their primary purpose is a meat rabbit, but comes with its own problems. The more kits there are, the less likely they are to all survive(the best number of kits is from 3-8). It is often better for the dam to only have a few kits, because they are likely to survive. Having a big litter can backfire. 
Towels are not a good nesting material. They get soggy extremely fast. The best kind of nest has a bottom layer a pine shavings, a middle layer of hay/straw, and a top layer of fur(pulled from the dam). 
Did you breed her with the same buck as you did in her previous litters?


----------

